# Divorce Expat in UAE!



## rojipawan (May 25, 2015)

Please help me to find a reliable Indian Lawyer in AbuDhabi who can handle the divorce case for expat. Because I can understand Hindi language fluently rather than other languages. I m from Nepal and My wife is from Philippines. we have a conflict in our relationship. I want to file a divorce though my wife does not want me to file for divorce. she wants me to make free from her life but no divorce. Don't know what she want. Please advise me if it is possible for divorce. 

your advice will be a big support for me.
Thank you.


----------

